# Range Rover: Air Suspension self-level is inactive, what is the cost of fixing it?



## Gulliver1 (13 Feb 2010)

If the Air Suspension self-level is inactive, does anybody know the cost of fixing this problem??


----------



## Frank (13 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover*

I don't know but that defo sounds expensive.


----------



## mrblues (13 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover*

Have seen it in both and RR and Sport, most of the time its a computer thing and they just reset it in my case


----------



## cankybear (14 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover*



mrblues said:


> Have seen it in both and RR and Sport, most of the time its a computer thing and they just reset it in my case


 
this is untrue even though you may have been told this at a dealers. 

it could be one of many things causing this problem it would depend on the year and model of range rover to which you are refering. 

give me the year and i'll tell you the most common problems


----------



## Gulliver1 (14 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover: Air Suspension self-level is inactive, what is the cost of fixing it*

2002 Range Rover 3.0 Diesel.

It's a private sale I am looking at...


----------



## mrblues (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover*



cankybear said:


> this is untrue even though you may have been told this at a dealers.
> 
> it could be one of many things causing this problem it would depend on the year and model of range rover to which you are refering.
> 
> give me the year and i'll tell you the most common problems



Interesting cankybear, the two i've had problems with were a 2007 Vogue, was one of the first TD8 and had an 05 Sport Supercharger before that - almost identical faults and were fixed in Landrover Livingston in Scotland in around 15mins. I spend alot of time up there so much cheaper to maintain instead of having work done here.


----------



## cankybear (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover*



mrblues said:


> Interesting cankybear, the two i've had problems with were a 2007 Vogue, was one of the first TD8 and had an 05 Sport Supercharger before that - almost identical faults and were fixed in Landrover Livingston in Scotland in around 15mins. I spend alot of time up there so much cheaper to maintain instead of having work done here.


 
First off the sport and the full size are 2 completely different beasts. the sport did suffer from a computer glitch witch is rectified with a reprogramme. but also suffered from wiring corrosion on the mid 05 to 07 models. the full size did not have this the most common fault with these is the silencer and the dryer for the compressors become blocked this causes the system to go into shut down or limp mode. they also had a habbit of flipping the height sensors and the wrong way and giving stupid reading.

the model which guilliver is talking about is the same as the early x5's being as bmw stole that system shortly after buying landrover. the sensors the wiring and the ecu gave hassle but also the compressor itself anf the valve blocks in the system siezed. they also enjoyed ringing the fnt diff out of the vehicle! the bmw 3lt disel is a gutless wonder too and to be honest the gearbox isnt up to much in them either. 

the tdv8 which you have is the bst engine gearbox combo that LR have had in years. i would make sure you get the dryer silencer mod done on the car asap though as it is now out of warranty and a new compressor is very expensive.


----------



## Gulliver1 (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover: Air Suspension self-level is inactive, what is the cost of fixing it*

What is the cost to repair the problem which I mentioned at the beginning of this thread??


----------



## cankybear (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover: Air Suspension self-level is inactive, what is the cost of fixing it*

as i said it could be any one of a number of things but..... 

a rough guesstimation would be the compressor and one or more of the sensors has become faulty. if the owner is selling the vehicle with the fault i would suspect that he or she has had it in a dealer and been told something serious or a large ammount of labour would be needed to get the vehicle repaired. the compressor is from memory about 400+vat (maybe more) the sensors are about 95+vat I think.

you would really need to get a diagnostic done on the vehicle to be 100% but even at that on an 02 RR full size the diagnostics were not exactly great. tbh.


----------



## Gulliver1 (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover: Air Suspension self-level is inactive, what is the cost of fixing it*

It's a private sale at a very low price.

Female vendor... Vehicle sold as seen (with the problem)... MPG of a 2002 Diesel R.R.?


----------



## cankybear (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover: Air Suspension self-level is inactive, what is the cost of fixing it*

low 20's iirc


----------



## Gulliver1 (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover: Air Suspension self-level is inactive, what is the cost of fixing it*

Oh!


----------



## mrblues (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover*



cankybear said:


> First off the sport and the full size are 2 completely different beasts. the sport did suffer from a computer glitch witch is rectified with a reprogramme. but also suffered from wiring corrosion on the mid 05 to 07 models. the full size did not have this the most common fault with these is the silencer and the dryer for the compressors become blocked this causes the system to go into shut down or limp mode. they also had a habbit of flipping the height sensors and the wrong way and giving stupid reading.
> 
> the model which guilliver is talking about is the same as the early x5's being as bmw stole that system shortly after buying landrover. the sensors the wiring and the ecu gave hassle but also the compressor itself anf the valve blocks in the system siezed. they also enjoyed ringing the fnt diff out of the vehicle! the bmw 3lt disel is a gutless wonder too and to be honest the gearbox isnt up to much in them either.
> 
> the tdv8 which you have is the bst engine gearbox combo that LR have had in years. i would make sure you get the dryer silencer mod done on the car asap though as it is now out of warranty and a new compressor is very expensive.



Thanks a mill cankybear, I feel very knowledgeable now! I'll be dropping a line to Livingston re the dryer silencer straight away, will be there first week in March so will get it done then.
Your right, the TDV8 is the best RR i've had, and i've had lots.


----------



## cankybear (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: Range Rover: Air Suspension self-level is inactive, what is the cost of fixing it*

your welcom lad. it may have already been done but if you ask any dealer they can check on the system and tell you straight away. 

hope this has helped ya!


----------

